# What's going on in Minot?!?!?!?



## blazzin1 (May 28, 2005)

O.K., first I heard that Cabela's bought out the old Sports World Stadium building, then I heard it was the old Wal-Mart, then I heard they weren't coming at all. Now I hear the old Wal-Mart is going to be some kind of "Hobby Lobby" place. And now I hear Applebee's bought the Sports World Stadium, and they are planning on moving in there in conjunction with another restaurant. Does anyone know the TRUTH behind all these rumors?!?!?!?


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

It all burned down and blew away because of the hurincane Rita


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Everything you hear is all just rumors. The coment I have for all of these rummors is how many major chain stores have moved into an already constructed building. Not any that I can think of. Most of these building are custom made for these businesses because they are a chain store and need to maintain a level of similarity to it's sister stores. I wouldn't take any of these rumors seriously.


----------



## blazzin1 (May 28, 2005)

Oh yeah, one more rumor I heard is that Minot is getting a Best Buy!!!


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

best buy is not a rumor it is being built as we speak east of the food story and north of the mall. They had adds in the paper to hire people during a job fair..


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Our Best Buy should be open soon here in Biz...

But like Minot, I too have heard a million rumors as to which retail outlet is coming to bismarck and where...I'm just sitting back and letting it build.

We have a Super Walmart being built about 3/4 mile from my place...I'm not too wild about that.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Bismarck will have two Super WalMarts! :-?


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

We as consumers better be carefull to keep spending our money at other retail stores like target and k-mart. Wal-Mart getting as large as it is won't be a good thing for us in the long-term.

Competition is what makes a market function.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

As for whats coming.....the super wal-mart is being built next to the pour farm, other than that i've heard target is going to buy the old wal mart building and turn it into a super target and scheels will be taking the space vacated by target....this is however heresay...all except the super wal-mart


----------



## mnwatrfwl (Sep 16, 2005)

The reason they put out two super walmarts in one time is at opposites of town to kill off competition ie small buisness. There is an excellant book out on this issue but sorry cannot remember the name wife had me read it.

Then they close one down and thats all she wrote.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Walmart usually maintains control over their vacated older buildings in order to keep stores like Target, Kmart etc from moving into those well known locations. They used to turn many of them into Bud's (Sam's brother) Discount Stores. Mostly now I see them sit vacant for years.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Hobby Lobby is going into the old Wal Mart.


----------



## all2neat (Nov 1, 2005)

i can guarantee you that target will not be moving to the "old" wal-mart building... walmart would do nothing to help their competition...


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

I sure hope that Cabellas does not build in ND as then we IN ND will have to pay sales tax when ordering from the website


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Ok what i hear...target will move to marshall fields, scheels into target.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

The company that owns Runnings Farm and Fleet has been buying many of the Walmart buildings across the country, as they have done in Bismarck. Once Walmart moves out of their current location, Runnings will be moving in and expanding their operation.

Don't think that helps you out much with what's going on in Minot, but it could be a possibility.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

fishhook said:


> We as consumers better be carefull to keep spending our money at other retail stores like target and k-mart. Wal-Mart getting as large as it is won't be a good thing for us in the long-term.
> 
> Competition is what makes a market function.


 I agree, but besides target and k-mart dont forget about mom and pop places, there is a niche in the area for them (local $$$$) mom and pop places are small and make thier living and spend thier money locally to survive. Big chain monies go to big boys bank accounts.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

You can't beat Wal-Mart. They have the economics to roll over anyone they want. They are an 800 lb gorilla in a cage full of kittens.

Their inventory control is light years ahead of everyone else. My advice.......invest in them.



> Big chain monies go to big boys bank accounts.


Lots of big boys with big bank accounts started just like you or me. Understand the system and use it to your advantage.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

GG,

I am forced to disagree.

1) Walmart wants to build in a South Fargo residential neighborhood. This will be opposed, and prevented.

2) Walmart has an enormous PR problem. Look for their stock to tank like KrispyKreeme. They aren't a gorilla, they are a playground bully - or at least a group of kids with long smelly hair that pick on all the rest of the nice kids. Their exploitation of people will be their downfall.

3) Their business/stock is still based on unsustainable growth - this will only continue in international markets. I'm not sure how well their model - selling cheap mexican and chineese crap - will work in Mexico and China.

4) The big boys know when to cash their chips and take their profits. That might be now with Walmart. The rest of us will know only in hindsight.

M.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

MRN,



> 1) Walmart wants to build in a South Fargo residential neighborhood. This will be opposed, and prevented


I'm not so sure about this one. My gut tells me the deal has been sealed and the public meetings are nothing more than political posturing. Time will tell.



> They aren't a gorilla, they are a playground bully - or at least a group of kids with long smelly hair that pick on all the rest of the nice kids. Their exploitation of people will be their downfall.


Of course they are a bully. They do what all businesses do when they have power. They use it as leverage against their employees and suppliers. That's why unions came along.

You have to give Wal-mart credit. They supply the cheapest stuff at the cheapest price and this is exactly what a large group of consumers want. Not everyone is as well educated as you are.

Do I think the stock is over priced? Yes. You could always short the stock if you think it is headed downward. How well do you handle unlimited risk? Or you could buy stock in Target. My personal choice. They are going to do everything Wal-mart has done except piss people off. They also market to a group of consumers who is not as effected by economic downturns. Ask the women you work with where they would rather shop. Target or Wal-mart.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

The majority of the American public wants the cheapest price regardless of quality. I would have to agree with you Jed. If only people would compare apples to apples when making their purchases, but sadly all they see is the price paid!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> If only people would compare apples to apples when making their purchases, but sadly all they see is the price paid!!


Amen!! Thats like a breath of fresh air Dan!!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

> 1) Walmart wants to build in a South Fargo residential neighborhood. This will be opposed, and prevented.


Thats what Souix Falls and Dickinson said, they now have Super Walmarts. It would be foolish to not want Walmart in any part of your town if you are a city councilman or administer, huge revenue in property taxes(eventually) and sales tax. They will not be stopped on those 2 merits alone.

Bismarck will soon be owned the "Big Box Stores", all the mom & pops are nearly done and the wannabe players like Sears and K-mart are in their sites. Once Walmart has the market you will see a steady increase in retail prices in their stores. Nothing to hold them down when the competition is gone.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Plus, How many of these south Fargo folks that don't want walmart in their neighborhood will be lining up at their doors come christmas time for the junk they sell and how many will be there to eat their watered down beef (I like the ads the local grocery stores are doing)??
It is funny that this company that no one wants around is doing the best of them all!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

The S. Fargo location is far from a "done deal".

Walmart building requires a change to the extrateritorial Growth Plan and then rezoning, which will be opposed at every step. Three of the 5 city commission seats are up this year....

I actually believe that the Hectors are using Walmart for a stooge in their dealing with the city over what will happen with the 52nd street corridor. This street will be widened - does the city go after the houses in Frontier to the south or into the Hector's vacant land to the north? Their land is a lot more valuable with a purchase agreement from Walmart, regardless of that Walmart will never be allowed to build.

Just a thought...

M.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

If you are ever in the area you should take a trip through Bentonville, AR. Walmart HQ. Pretty amazing place....it drives the whole area of course. The Distribution Centers are some of the largest buildings you will ever see under one roof.

I warned a few people of what would happen with Walmart in Minot. I have dealt with the Walmart organization before so I knew better.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Walmart has a well deserved reputation for using the police power of govt to seize land from people where they want to locate.....
Wal-Mart is said to be tired of reports that it is destroying small town America, sex discrimination, driving down wages and shipping manufacturing jobs overseas. Even Playboy magazine called Wal-Mart the epicenter of retailing's evil empire. So here comes Wal-Mart with an ad campaign showcasing female managers and other employees who claim wonderful benefits from working for Wal-Mart.

Not mentioned, however, is Wal-Mart's complete disdain for the concept of private property rights in the United States. Wal-Mart is a leader in the new trend of using the police power of government to get their hands on private property for new stores.  Wal-Mart or some developer working for them finds a location for a new store and tries to buy the land. If the owners don't want to sell they head off to see their friendly local politician. Soon the deal is struck, and the local government is using eminent domain to take the property by force. Nice going, Wal-Mart. How about putting a few ads out there telling us about all of the people who have been kicked out of their homes so you could build some nice new super stores.

Yeah .. that's the American way, isn't it? You locate a place for a retail store. You try to buy the land from the owners. Then, if the owners don't want to sell, or if they want too much money, you just go marching off to your buddies down at the local city council and get them to use their police power to just by-God take the property. That will show those pesky property owners, won't it? :eyeroll:

Isn't Wal-Mart supposed to be an all-American business, a shining example of what happens when hard work is applied to the great American free enterprise system? Tell me, please ... just where in the great free enterprise handbook do you find that section about using the government to force people to leave their homes and business so that your can build a Wal-Mart? Somehow that's just not the way I thought it was taught in business school.

Well -- they're teaching this somewhere. After all, the directs of Denver Mayor John Hickenlooper's office of economic development says that "We're doing this because it's the right thing to do." This was America in 2003. A spokesman for the mayor of a major American city says that using the police power of government to seize property from its rightful owner and then turning that property over to Wal-Mart for a superstore is "the right thing to do." Like hell. Under just what concept of private property and property rights is this the "right thing to do?"

And then there is Walmarts effect on our

jobshttp://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/front ... reffi.html

http://reclaimdemocracy.org/independent ... omain.html

heres some articles on walmarts activities
http://reclaimdemocracy.org/walmart/index.html#articles

NOt all bad but I'm not a fan of the Walmart model


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

It's always up to the consumer who will stay in business, you gotta give them credit they undersell everyone. We need to buy just enough stuff from them to keep them stringing along to help keep other retailers in line with their prices.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

> It's always up to the consumer who will stay in business,


Bingo!!

To see the problem in this country we need only look in the mirror.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Bobm said:


> Walmart has a well deserved reputation for using the police power of govt to seize land from people where they want to locate.....
> 
> .....Wal-Mart is a leader in the new trend of using the police power of government to get their hands on private property for new stores.  Wal-Mart or some developer working for them finds a location for a new store and tries to buy the land. If the owners don't want to sell they head off to see their friendly local politician. Soon the deal is struck, and the local government is using eminent domain to take the property by force.


Bob

How many times has Walmart used eminent domain? Is there a site that lists those stats for Walmart, Home Depot, Lowes, Bed Bath and Beyond, Target etc that are using eminent domain to gain property?


----------



## GarySND (Nov 4, 2005)

The story I had heard on Sportsworld, was it was bought for Applebee's corp. office which is now located in the new office building NW of the old Safari Inn I don't remember the new name on the Hotel.
The other info was they planed to have offices in part of the building and a larger Restaurant in the rest , similar to the larger Applebee's in Fargo. 
From confidential source deemed reliable. But would give up thier name long before I went to Jail!!  
:beer:


----------



## Dedeye (Sep 10, 2005)

Please don't forget about the service too. Go into Wal-Mart and most of the people in the sporting goods section don't have a clue what a 300 WSM is. If any of you are ever in Mandan, check out Bruce and the gang and Marv's Hardware. They give you excellent service and don't try to rape you like some of the other sporting goods stores around. I could go on and on, I just can't say enough good things about Marv's! And no...I don't work there...lol.


----------



## NDdoubleA77 (Oct 13, 2005)

Rumor I heard was that FMI (owners of Applebees) also have money in space aliens and that they may put SA in sportsworld with their offices. Just rumors though.


----------

